# هل اكتشافات الهياكل العظميه تثبت تحريف الكتاب وهل اخطا الكتاب في تحديد عمر البشريه ؟



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*هل اكتشافات الهياكل العظميه تثبت تحريف الكتاب وهل اخطا الكتاب في تحديد عمر البشريه ؟*

*Holy_bible_1*

*يحاول البعض جاهدين باستخدام بعض اعمار الهياكل العظميه والحفريات لاثبات ان الكتاب المقدس اخطا في تحديد عمر الانسان *
*والذين يجاهدون في هذا الامر فريقين:*
*الاول,  وهم العلماء والباحثين الذين لا يؤمنون بوجود الله والكتاب المقدس والبعض  يؤمن بوجود الله ولكن يفصل العلم عن الكتاب المقدس ويؤمنون بنظرية التطور. *
*والفريق الثاني بالطبع هم المسلمون الذين اتعبوا انفسهم على مدار **1400 **سنه في محاولة اثبات ان الكتاب محرف لكي يثبتوا ان كتابهم صحيح وهم فشلوا في الاثنين *
*والمسلمين  يهاجموا في هذه النقطه بسهوله لان كتابهم الغير مرتب حمال الاوجه الكثيره  الذي اختلف الفقهاء والعلماء تقريبا في معنى كل ايه ولا يعلم تاويله غير  الههم الذي فشل في ان يشرحه لعبيده لم يعرف ان يتكلم عن عمر الانسان باسلوب  مرتب**. **والشيئ  العجيب ان المسلمون يرددون هذا الامر معتقدين انه بهذا يثبتون ان الكتاب  المقدس محرف ولكن من قلة ذكاء الكثيرين منهم لا يدركون انهم بهذا يؤيدون  نظرية التطور لان جماجم التي يستشهدون بها اصغر في الحجم من جماجم الانسان  فهم بهذا يؤيدون نظرية التطور الخطا التي تنكر وجود الله.**فهم بهذا بطريقه غير واعيه ينكرون الههم الذي تكلم عنه كتابهم**. *
*وهذه  المره لن اخذ دور المدافع ولكن دور المتسائل عن امور علميه لم يستطع العلم  ان يجاوب عنها حتى الان بمعنى اني ساعرض بعض المعلومات العلميه والاختلاف  عليها وموقف الكتاب وعلى القارئ ان يصل الى استنتاجه الشخصي لاني لا افرض  فكري على احد.*
*في  هذا المقال سأتكلم عن عمر الارض والسماء والشمس والنجوم وغيره فموضوع  الحقب سبق و أن تكلمت عنه باختصار في ملف الرد عللى شبهة كيف خلق الله  النور في اليوم الاول والشمس في اليوم الرابع ولكن هنا اتكلم عن عمر  الانسان.*
*وايضا ساتطرق الى بعض التقاويم والانساب ولكن ايضا ليس هذا موضوعي اليوم.*
*قدم  لنا الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد قائمة انساب وهي التي اؤمن بها.  فعلى سبيل المثال, قدم لوقا البشير قائمه من المسيح الى ادم تحوي **76 **اسم.  وهذه القائمه اؤمن بانها القائمه الحقيقيه من ادم الى يسوع المسيح ولكن  هذا لايمنع ان تكون هناك اسماء لم تذكر وساشرح السبب في سياق الكلام. *
*نعرف  جيدا بعض الازمنه التي سجلت منهم زمن ميلاد رب المجد ومنهم زمن بناء  الهيكل ومنهم زمن تولي سليمان وزمن الخروج وغيرها من الازمنه الكثيره  المسجله. *
*وسابدا من زمن الخروج الذي قدمته في بحث تفصيلي بالكثير من الادله وهو سنة **1447 **ق م تقريبا.*
*وقبل زمن الخروج ولد اسحاق بما يساوي **400 **سنه فاذا اسحاق ولد عام **1847 **ق م.*
*وابراهيم ولد اسحاق عن عمر **100 **سنه اي ابراهيم ولد سنة **1947 **ق م تقريبا وساتوقف عند هذه النقطه وابدا من الطرف الاخر وهو ادم وهو اليوم الصفر لخلق الانسان *

*وهنا ابدا سؤالي الاول *
*هل ادم اول انسان عاقل ؟ لو كانت الاجابه نعم *
*سؤال اخر هل هو نتيجة خلق ام تطور من كائن غير عاقل الي كائن عاقل ؟*
*وهنا ساعرّف فكر القائلين بالتطور.*
*وملخص فكرهم: *






 *ويقولوا  ان هومو هابيليس هو قرد منتصب غير عاقل وهوموا ايريكتس هو انسان منتصب غير  عاقل ثم مرحلتين نيانديرثال وهو لااثار له ويقال انه مندثر ثم الانسان  الغير متحضر من **80000 **الى **4000 **قبل الميلاد ثم الانسان الحضاري. *
*وهنا سؤال: *
*اولا: المرحله التي لا يوجد عليها اي دليل المسماه *
*The missing link *
*هل علي أن أقبل هذا علميا بدون دليل وانكر الكتاب المقدس الذي له الاف الادلة؟ *
*ثانيا:  بالنسبة للانسان الغير حضاري الذي بقال انه بدون شعر, وبأنه مندثر, لم  يترك وراؤه أية اثار حضارية, لكنه السؤال هو: كيف استطاع أن ينجو من عوامل  الطبيعه ومن الوحوش رغم انه لا يملك اي شيئ يحميه من الطبيعة كالمخالب  والفك القوي, ولم يكن له شعر يحميه من تغيرات الطبيعه ولا عقل ايضا يقوده  لحماية نفسه من هذه الظروف و في النهاية استطاع أن ينموا عدديا بدرجه كبيره  جدا رغم ان كل الظروف التي كانت ضده لكي تخرج منه طفره, وهو الانسان  العاقل ثم يندثر تماما بدون اثر**, **هل هذا معقول؟*

*ثالثا:  تطور هذا الانسان الغير حضاري فجاه الى انسان حضاري عاقل, بمعنى أنه حدثت  طفره ما جعلت مولود من الهومو إيريكتس عاقلاً بشكل مفاجئ, يستطيع التفكير  والتخطيط, قادراً على التكلم خلافاً لكل الحيوانات جميعا**. **وبالرغم  من أنه لدي الآلاف من الاعتراضات على هذه الفكره ولكن هذه الطفره رغم  استحالتها حدثت مع اثنين, الذكر والانثي بنفس الطريقه المستحيله  في نفس  الوقت وهما الاثنين ادم وحواء ايضا بطريقه مستحيله تلاقوا كزوجين وبدؤا  الحضارة البشرية**. **هل هذا يعقل؟ *

*وملحوظه,  ان ما يتكلم عنه المشككون هو مرحلة الانسان الغير عاقل الغير حضاري مثل  انسان جاوه وهم بمنادتهم بهذا فهم يدعوّن بانه لا وجود لله ولكن تطور فقط. *

*ولكن  الكتاب المقدس يوضح ان الانسان الاول العاقل الحضاري المتكلم هو ادم وهو  مخلوق وليس نتيجة تطور ومن وقت ظهور ادم بدأت البشريه من **6000 **سنه بالطريقه التي نعرفها.*

*وجهة نظر الكتاب المقدس ان ادم وحواء اول مخلوقين عاقلين. *
*أدم **130 **شيث *
*شيث **105 **انوش*
*انوش **90 **قينان *
*قينان **70 **مهللئيل *
*مهللئيل **65 **يارد*
*يارد **162 **اخنوخ *
*أخنوخ **65 **متوشالح *
*متوشالح **187 **لامك*
*لامك **182 **نوح *
*نوح **500 **سام *
*وايضا من نوح **600 **الطوفان *
*اذا من ادم الي نوح **= 1056 **سنه *
*ومن ادم الي الطوفان **= 1656 **سنه *
*ورغم ان ايماني بان هذه القائمه دقيقه الى حد ما ولكن رقم **1056 **هو غير دقيق. فأولاً, أنا لا استبعد وجود اسماء غير مذكورة **( **مثل قينان **). **ثانياً, لان التعبير اليوناني والعبري المستخدم "ولد" لايعني ابن فقط *
*Begat*
*جيناؤ*
*G1080*
*γεννάω*
*gennao**̄*
*Thayer Definition:*
*1) of men who fathered children*
*1a) to be born*
*1b) to be begotten*
*1b1) of women giving birth to children*
*2) ****phorically*
*2a) to engender, cause to arise, excite*
*2b) in a Jewish sense, of one who brings others over to his way of life, to convert someone*
*2c) of God making Christ his son*
*2d) of God making men his sons through faith in Christ’s work*

*G1080*
*γεννάω*
*gennao**̄*
_*ghen-nah'-o*_
*From a variation of **G1085**; to *_*procreate*_* (properly of the father, but by extension of the mother); figuratively to *_*regenerate:*_* - bear, beget, be born, bring forth, conceive, be delivered of, gender, make, spring.*
*وتعني ابن مولود او امتداد او المجدد للنسل *
*وهي تصلح تماما ان تقال علي الجد للحفيد*
*وعبريا*
*H3205*
ילד
yâlad
*BDB Definition:*
1) to bear, bring forth, beget, gender, travail
1a) (Qal)
1a1) to bear, bring forth
1a1a) of child birth
1a1b) of distress (simile)
1a1c) of wicked (behaviour)
1a2) to beget
1b) (Niphal) to be born
1c) (Piel)
1c1) to cause or help to bring forth
1c2) to assist or tend as a midwife
1c3) midwife (participle)
1d) (Pual) to be born
1e) (Hiphil)
1e1) to beget (a child)
1e2) to bear (figuratively - of wicked bringing forth iniquity)
1f) (Hophal) day of birth, birthday (infinitive)
1g) (Hithpael) to declare one’s birth (pedigree)
*يلد يكون السبب في يحضر ينجب نسل *
*ولها نفس المعنى*

*الكلمه التي استخدمها لوقا البشير *
*بدا بكلمة ابن اي**و**س*
*G5207*
υἱός
uihos
_hwee-os'_
Apparently  a primary word; a “son” (sometimes of animals), used very widely of  immediate, remote or figurative kinship: - child, foal, son.
*ابن ونوع وطفل *
*قاموس ثيور*
*G5207*
υἱός
uihos
*Thayer Definition:*
1) a son ابن 
1a) rarely used for the young of animals نادرا ما يستخدم كابن لحيوان 
1b) generally used of the offspring of men يستخدم لابن انسان 
1c) in a restricted sense, the male offspring (one born by a father and of a mother)ابن مذكر من اب وام 
1d) in a wider sense, a descendant, one of the posterity of any oneويستخدم كثيرا كنسل اي ليس بالشرط ابن مباشر ولكن ممكن حفيد او من نسل 
1d1) the children of Israelوهذا ينطبق علي ابناء اسرائيل اي من نسله 
1d2) sons of Abrahamابن ابراهيم اي من نسله 
1e) used to describe one who depends on another or is his followerابن يعني يعتمد عليه او تابع له 
1e1) a pupilللعين 
2) son of manتعبير للمسيح ابن الانسان 
2a) term describing man, carrying the connotation of weakness and mortality
2b) son of man, symbolically denotes the fifth kingdom in Dan_7:13  and by this term its humanity is indicated in contrast with the  barbarity and ferocity of the four preceding kingdoms (the Babylonian,  the Median and the Persian, the Macedonian, and the Roman) typified by  the four beasts. In the book of Enoch (2nd Century) it is used of  Christ.
2c)  used by Christ himself, doubtless in order that he might intimate his  Messiahship and also that he might designate himself as the head of the  human family, the man, the one who both furnished the pattern of the  perfect man and acted on behalf of all mankind. Christ seems to have  preferred this to the other Messianic titles, because by its lowliness  it was least suited to foster the expectation of an earthly Messiah in  royal splendour.
3) son of Godابن الله 
3a) used to describe Adam (Luk_3:38)كوصف لادم 
3b) used to describe those who are born again (Luk_20:36) and of angels and of Jesus Christوكوصف للمسيح وصفته الملائكه 
3c) of those whom God esteems as sons, whom he loves, protects and benefits above others
3c1) in the OT used of the Jews
3c2) in the NT of Christians
3c3) those whose character God, as a loving father, shapes by chastisements (Heb_12:5-8)
3d)  those who revere God as their father, the pious worshippers of God,  those who in character and life resemble God, those who are governed by  the Spirit of God, repose the same calm and joyful trust in God which  children do in their parents (Rom_8:14, Gal_3:26  ), and hereafter in the blessedness and glory of the life eternal will  openly wear this dignity of the sons of God. Term used preeminently of  Jesus Christ, as enjoying the supreme love of God, united to him in  affectionate intimacy, privy to his saving councils, obedient to the  Father’s will in all his acts
*فتصلح للابن والحفيد وايضا للانتساب *
*فلا استبعد هذه الاحتماليه ولكن اميل اكثر الى قائمة سفر التكوين دقيقه جدا مع فروقات بسيطه *
*من الطوفان الي ابراهيم *
*طوفان **2 **ارفكشاد *
*ارفكشاد **35 **شالح *
*شالح **30 **عابر *
*عابر **34 **فالج*
*فالج **30 **رعو*
*رعو **32 **سروج*
*سروج **30 **ناحور*
*ناحور **29 **تارح *
*تارح **130 **ابراهيم **( **انظر ملف عمر تارح **) *
*اذا من الطوفان الي ابراهيم **= 352 **سنه *
*ومن نوح الي ابراهيم **= 950 **سنه *
*ولكن لوقا البشير يوضح ان هناك اسم لم يكتب وهو اسم قينان بين ارفكشاد وشالح **( **ارجو مراجعة ملف اسم قينان **) **وهذا يوضح ان القائمه قد تكون غير كامله ويجب ان نضع هذا في الاعتبار اما قائمه لوقا البشير فهي شبه كامله *
*ولكن من ادم الى ميلاد ابراهيم يكون اكثر من **2006 **سنه وكما ذكرت سابقا من ابراهيم الى المسيح **1947 **سنه *
*فيكون من ادم الى يسوع اكثر من **3953 **سنه **( **مع اعتبار عمر قينان وزمن انجابه الغير معروف فيكون من ادم الى ابراهيم اكثر من **4000 **سنه وهذا شرحته في ملف قينان **) *
*وكما اوضحت يجب ان نضع في الاعتبار*

*النقطه الاولى هي أن بعض الاسماء غير موجوده كما ذكر مثال قينان. *

*النقطه الثانية التي يجب ان نأخذها في الاعتبار هي ان الاعمار متداخله بمعنى ان عاش أحدهم **30 **سنه  وانجب لا يحدد إن كان في البدايه او المنتصف او نهاية السنه ثلاثين وبخاصه  ان جزء من سنه في اليهودي يحسب سنه ولهذا فالارقام السابقه اقر بان بعضها  غير دقيق.*

*النقطه الثالثة وهي ان التقويم اختلف من فتره الى فتره بمعنى ان بعض السنين كان التقويم فيها **360 **سنه وبعضها اطول من ذلك. *
*واعتقادي ان الفتره اطول من **3953 **سنه ولكن الاسماء بالفعل دقيقه اي من يسوع الى ادم **76 **اسم.*
*ولكن  بناء على ما قدمت ما هو الدليل الذي يملكه المشككين ان الكتاب المقدس  اخطا؟ هل لانه ذكر سلسلة الاسماء؟ رغم ان التعبير العبري واليوناني كما  اوضحت يحتمل معنى الحفيد ومن نسل ولا يفيد الابوه والبنوه المباشره وايضا  قدم لنا الكتاب المقدس بعض الامثله التي توضح انه لم يذكر كل الاسماء مثل  موضوع قينان؟ *

*وملخص  ما قدمت ان ما يعتمد عليه في فكرة التطور يؤكد انصاره ان هناك الكثير جدا  من الحلقات المفقوده غير معروفه ولا يوجد عليها دليل فكيف اقبلها؟ *
*علميا,  الانسان التخيلي الغير عاقل لا فرصة له للبقاء بدون عقل لانه لا يملك اي  مميزات اخرى غير العقل لينجو من الطبيعه فكيف اقبل وجوده ؟ *
*ثالثا تطور الانسان الغير عاقل الى عاقل بشكل مفاجئ لا يقبل ان يحدث بهذه الطريقه. *
*رابعا الكتاب يتكلم عن بعض الاسماء وليس كلها فكيف يدينوا الكتاب عليها؟ *

*واتوقف عند هذه النقطة لأبدا في توضيح بعد اخر. *

*التقاويم*

*ولن اخوض فيها بالتفصيل ولكن هناك اختلاف في التقاويم حسب التاريخ وغيره *
*كتب في كتاب السنكسار ان ميلاد رب المجد كان سنة **5001 **حسب التقويم اليهودي من بدء الخليقه وهذا ذكر ليس فقط في كتاب السنكسار ولكن في كتب اخرى قديمه كثيرة جدا منذ ان كان الانسان عاقل. *
*والعجيب انه يوجد تقويم غير التقويم اليهودي وهو تقويم روماني مستمد من مصادر قديمة جدا ايضا يساوي ميلاد رب المجد به تقريبا **5008 **مع اختلاف سبع سنين *
*فهل التقويم اليهودي اصح تقويم ام اقرب تقويم الى الصحة؟ *

*يوجد تقويم اخر وهو التقويم القبطي الفرعوني ولكن اشكاليته انه مختلف على بداية تاريخه فمثل بعض المؤرخين يقولوا بانه يرجع الي سنة **4241 **ق م ولكن هناك تدوين اخر مثبت بادله اقوي ان التقويم القبطي يرجع الى سنة **2424 **ق م ومن قام به هو العلامه توت **من  وضع التقويم النجمى بعد ملاحظات ودراسات دقيقة لحركة الافلاك وارتباطها  بجريان النيل، وقد وجد ان مياه الفيضان تصل إلى هليوبوليس، مركز العلوم  الفلكية، في نفس اليوم الذي يظهر فيه النجم الشعري، وكان اسمه **'**سبرت**' **وان هذه الرحلة السنوية تستغرق **365 **يوما وربع يوم، فقسم السنة إلى اثني عشر شهرا كل منها ثلاثون يوما، ثم اضاف خمسة أيام في نهاية السنة واطلق عليها اسم **'**الشهر الصغير**' **وكان مخصصا للاحتفالات بعد الفراغ من الحصاد**.*
*والشيئ  العجيب ان رغم التقويم القبطي له بدايتين لكن يوجد فتره بينهم غير معروفه  تماما اختفي فيها التقويم الفرعوني ثم عاد الى الظهور مره اخرى فهل تكون هي  فترة الطوفان؟ *
*يعتبر  هذا التقويم من أقدم ما عرفته البشرية فى تحديد الشهور والأيام فقد تعمقوا  فى دراسة النجوم والأبراج فى السماء حتى قيل ان بناء الهرم له علاقة  بألأبراج **, **وأسماء شهور السنة القبطية أساساً أخذت من أسماء الآلهة المصرية القديمة ولكنها تغيرت بمضى الزمن *
 *وأستخدم قدماء المصريين السنة النجمية نسبة **نجمة الشعرى اليمانية التى كانت تظهر فى سماء مصر بعد فيضان النيل **وقد قاموا بتقسيم العام إلى اثني عشر شهرًا، كل شهر ثلاثون يومًا، وفي الشهر الأخير منها فقط **-**ويسمى مسرى**- **يضيفون خمسة أيام أطلقوا عليها اللواحق تسمى شهر النسئ ، وقد قسّموا العام إلى ثلاثة فصول مرتبطة بفيضان النيل وعملية الزراعة **.*
 *والتاريخ الثاني يتماشي مع تاريخ الطوفان لان الطوفان هو تقريبا قبل سنة **2299 **ق م والتقويم الفرعوني هو بدا قبل الطوفان وانهار بالطوفان وبدات الحضاره المصريه مره ثانيه من مصرايم مره ثانيه بعد الطوفان *
*وبخاصه ان يوجد تسجيلات من الاسره الاولي الي السادسه **( **قبل الطوفان **) **التي انتهت تقريبا **2300 **ق  م وبعد ذلك يوجد فجوه في التاريخ المصري وهي الاسره السابعه والثامنه التي  غير معروف اسماء ملوكها وكان عدد سكان مصر قليل جدا بعد ان كان عدد شعب  مصر كبير في الاسره السادسه *
*وتبدا الحضاره المصريه مره ثانيه من الاسره التاسعه من سنة **2160 **ق م *
*وهذه الفتره تسمي فتره انتقاليه غير معروفه جيدا *
*First intermediate period*
*وقيل ان التقويم القديم سنة **4241 **ق م قام به اخنوخ ولكن هذا غير مؤكد وقيل في تفسير يهودي انه قينان *
*ولكن مع افتراض صحة ذلك يكون اخنوخ الذي ولد بعد ادم **622 **سنه وهو  عاش **365 **سنه فقد يكون التقويم **5000 **سنه تقريبا من ادم الي ميلاد رب المجد وهذا يقترب من التقويم اليهودي والروماني مع وجود فرق في حساب السنين والاعمار *
*واكرر سؤالي ما الدليل من التقويم الذي يهاجم به المشككين الكتاب المقدس ؟ لا يوجد*

*واترك هذه النقطه وانتقل الي نقطه اخري وهي*

*عدد البشر*

*يوجد  علم وهو عميق جدا يتكلم علي عدد البشر الذين عاشوا علي سطح الارض وهو  يعتمد علي احصاء بياني ومعدل الانجاب ومعدل الاعمار وايضا يضع في حسبانه  الحروب وموتي الاوبئه وغيره الكثير جدا من العوامل التي تؤثر علي معدل نمو  البشر *
*وحسب ما يقال ان عددهم **107 **بليون شخص في مدار اقل من **8000 **سنه منهم **7 **بليون في جيل واحد الان فقبل جيلنا هذا عاش **100 **بليون شخص وساضع لكم شكل بياني يوضح تسلسل نمو عدد البشر *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*والشيئ العجيب ان بحسابات مختلفه وجد انه صعب ان يكون انسان عاش قبل **6000 **سنه قبل الميلاد فظهور الانسان حسب هذه الدراسات الضخمه بين **6000 **الي **4000 **قبل الميلاد *
*ولو كان الانسان ظهر قبل **6000 **سنه مثل من **8000 **او **10000 **سنه قبل الميلاد لكان عدد البشر حاليا اضعاف اضعاف **7 **بليون*
*ثانيا لايفسر هذا العلم زيادة البشر ثم اختفائهم فجأه من بين **4000 **الي **2000 **سنه قبل الميلاد *
*ولكن الكتاب المقدس يشرح ذلك ويوضح ان السبب الطوفان*
*وبحسبه بسيطه جدا اسره من فردين تنتج **3 **افراد ويموت الفردين *
*بعد **55 **جيل تصبح **9 **بليون ولكن لو اعتبرنا فردين ينتجون فردين ونصف لمعدل الحروب يكون بعد **75 **جيل نصف مليون وبعد **100 **جيل **9 **بليون  وهذا ما  يتفق مع من ادم الي نوح ثم فني الجنس البشري فيما عدا اسرة نوح  ونموا مره اخري ونري ان معدل الزياده يتطابق مع الزياده التي نراها في  الرسم البياني السابق *
*فهل يستطيع مؤيدوا نظرية التطور تفسير التعارض بين ما يدعوه وبين هذه الحسابات الدقيقه ؟*

*وابدا في نقطه اخري *

*الحفريات *

*يستغل الكثير من المشككين وبخاصه المسلمين بدون علم **( **وانا ايضا لا ادعي العلم ولكن نقلا من بعض الكتب والمواقع المتخصصه **) **موضوع الحفريات والهياكل العظميه واعمارها للتشكيك في الكتاب المقدس *
*واولا يجب ان ندرس تاريخيا *
*بالطبع نعرف ان داروين هو من افترض نظرية التطور والانتخاب*
*انا لا ارفض نظرية التطور ولكن ارفض نظرية التطور الشموليه بمعني *
*من خبراتي في المعملية يمكن ان يتطور نوع الي نوع من خلال طفرات او حتي معمليا*
*فمثلا  يمكن تطور نوع من جنس بكتريا اشريشيا كولاي من حساسه الي مضاد حيوي الي  نوع اخر من جنس اشريشيا كولاي مضاد عنده مناعه للمضاد الحيوي *
 *وهذا التطور النوعي هو تطور جزئي*
 *ولكن لايوجد دليل علمي واحد يؤيد ان الجنس يتطور الي جنس اخر بمعني لا يمكن ان تتطور بكتريا اشيريشيا كولاي الي فطر مثلا او اميبا *
*ويمكن ان يتطور نوع القطط من قط بري الي قط منزلي هذه انواع ولكن يتطور جنس كلب الي جنس قط هذا لا يوجد دليل عليه *
*ولذلك الكتاب قال *
*سفر التكوين **1*
24 *وقال الله**: **لتخرج الأرض ذوات أنفس حية كجنسها**: **بهائم، ودبابات، ووحوش أرض كأجناسها**. **وكان كذلك *
25 *فعمل الله وحوش الأرض كأجناسها، والبهائم كأجناسها، وجميع دبابات الأرض كأجناسها **. **ورأى الله ذلك أنه حسن *
*فالكتاب  المقدس تكلم عن اجناس وليس انواع فالنوع يتطور مثل الانسان نوع افريقي  ومنغولي وقوقازي ولكن جنس قرد الي جنس انسان لايوجد دليل *

*ونقلا من كتاب ابونا عبد المسيح عن نظرية التطور وبعض الكتابات الاخري *
*نظرية التطور وأثارها الإلحادية المدمرة **:*
*نادت  الفلسفات المادية القديمة التي أعتنقها فلاسفة اليونان والتي قالت بأزلية  الكون والمادة بفكرة التطور قبل الميلاد بقرون ، وقال بها قبل دارون العالم  الفرنسي لامارك **(1744 - 1829) **،  الذي كان أو من جعل من التطور مذهباً بارزاً ، وقال أن الكائنات الحية قد  نقلت السمات التي اكتسبتها أثناء حياتها من جيل إلى جيل ، وبهذه الصورة  تطورت هذه الكائنات **. **وعلى  سبيل المثال فقد تطورت الزرافات من حيوانات شبيهة بالبقر الوحشي عن طريق  إطالة أعناقها شيئا فشيئاً من جيل إلى جيل عندما كانت تحاول الوصول إلى  الأغصان الأعلى فالأعلى لأكل أوراقها **. **ثم ليبل **(1832**م**) **الذي قال بالقدم السحيق للأرض والحياة**(33).*

*ثم جاء سبنسر **(**ولد **1820**م**) **وقال بعدم تلاشي المادة أو فنائها وبقاء الطاقة ، واستمرار الحركة وثبات العلاقة بين القوى **(**المادة أزلية لا تستحدث ولا تفنى**) **، وأن التاريخ الكلي لجميع الأشياء هو ظهورها من بدء مجهول غير مدرك ، واختفاؤها في مجهول غير مدرك ، وقال أن التطور هو **" **تجمع  لأجزاء المادة يلازمه تشتيت أو تبديد للحركة ، تنتقل خلاله المادة من حالة  التجانس المنقطع غير المحدود إلى حالة التباين المتلاصق المحدود **" . **كما  قال أن الوحدة في الفرد أيضاً ستتحول إلى تمزق وتفسخ ، وينتهي ذلك التناسق  وهو الحياة إلى تفشي الفساد وهو الموت ، وستتحول الأرض إلى مسرح من الفوضى  والدمار والفساد وتنتهي إلى السديم والغبار الذي أتت منه **. **وبذلك تصبح دورة التطور والانحلال دورة تامة ، ولكن ستبدأ هذه الدورة من جديد مرة ثانية ، وثالثة إلى ما لا نهاية**(34).*
*وقال عن الدين أنه كان أول الأمر عبادة طائفة من الآلهة والأرواح ، المتشابهة قليلاً أو كثيراً في كل أمة **. **وتطور الدين إلى فكرة إله مركزي قوي قادر على كل شيء ، أتبع كل الآلهة له ونسق أعمالها وصلاحيتها **. **لقد أوحت الأحلام والأشباح على ما يحتمل إلى تصور أول الآلهة **000 **لقد  كان الله في أول الأمر في اعتقادهم شبحاً دائم الوجود ، وأن أقوياء الرجال  في هذه الدنيا تنتقل قواهم ، وسلطانهم إلى أشباحهم التي تظهر بعد موتهم **. **وكان لابد من استرضاء هذه الأشباح واستعطافها **. **وتطورت  طقوس الجنائز إلى عبادة ، وأخذت جميع مظاهر الاستعطاف التي تقدم للزعيم أو  القائد على هذه الأرض تستخدم في الاحتفالات والصلوات والتزلف والتقرب إلى  الآلهة **. **وبدأ تقديم الهدايا إلى الآلهة **00**الخ**(35).*
*ثم نشر تشارلز داروين سنة **1859**م كتابه **" **أصل الأنواع **" **، وناقش فيه نظريته في النشوء والارتقاء منطلقاً من مقدمة منطقية أساسية هي **: " **يعتمد تطور الكائنات الحية على الصراع من أجل البقاء **. **ويفوز القوي في الصراع ، في حين يُحكم على الضعيف بالهزيمة والنسيان **" . **ويقول  أنه يوجد صراع قاس من أجل البقاء ونزاع أبدي في الطبيعة يتغلب فيه القوي  على الضعيف دائماً ، وهذا ما يؤدي إلى حدوث التطور ولذا فقد سمى كتابه **" **أصل الأنواع بواسطة الانتقاء الطبيعي أو الحفاظ على الأجناس المفضلة في الصراع من أجل البقاء **" ! **ويكرر في كتابه عبارات **" **؛ **" **الانتقاء الطبيعي **" **و **" **الصراع من أجل البقاء بين الأجناس **" **و **" **التزاوج المختار **" 000 **الخ **. **وأعتبر  أن أصل الحياة ظهر في صورة هلامية تسمى بالجبلة أو البروتوبلازم ونواة وهي  ما يسميه علماء الأحياء بالخلية ، وكل الأحياء تتكون من خلية واحدة أو  خلايا متعددة **. **وقد تطورت هذه الخلية ومرت بمراحل منها مرحلة القرد ، انتهاء بالإنسان**(36)!!*

*وقال  دارون ودعاة التطور إن للبشر والقردة الحديثة أسلافاً مشتركة ، وقد تطورت  هذه الكائنات بمرور الزمن فصار بعضها قردة اليوم ، في حين أصبحت مجموعة  أخرى ، اتبعت فرعاً آخر من فروع التطور ، إنسان اليوم **!! **أي أن الإنسان العصري قد تطور من أحد أنواع المخلوقات الشبيهة بالقردة **! **ويقولون  أنه أثناء عملية التطور المزعومة هذه ، والتي يفترض أنها قد بدأت منذ  حوالي أربعة إلى خمسة ملايين سنة ، وجدت بعض الأشكال الانتقالية بين  الإنسان العصري وأسلافه ، ووفقاً لهذا السيناريو الخيالي وضع دعاة التطور  قائمة بأربع فئات أساسية هي **: (1) **القرد الجنوبي ، **(2) **الإنسان القادر على استخدام الأدوات ، **(3) **الإنسان منتصب القامة ، **(4) **الإنسان العاقل **. **وأطلقوا على ما يزعمون أنه الأسلاف الأولى لكل من الإنسان والقرد اسم القرد الأفريقي الجنوبي**(37)!!*

*كما زعموا أن الحياة قد بدأت بخلية تكونت بمحض الصدفة **! **وقالوا  أنه منذ أربعة بلايين سنة خضعت أعداد متنوعة من المركبات الكيميائية التي  لا حياة فيها إلى تفاعل حدث في جو الأرض البدائي ، وفيه حثت الصواعق والضغط  هذه المركبات على تكوين أول خلية حية**(38)!!*


*( **واتوقف  هنا واقول ملحوظه انه حاول الباحثين لمدة مئات من السنين باستخدام جميع  انواع القوي والطاقات المعروفه مثل الكهرباء والحراره والطرد المركزي واشعة  اكس وغيرها الكثير جدا لتحويل مركب عضوي الي بروتوبلازم *
*وايضا  رغم فشلهم يطلبوا مننا ان اقتنع بان هذه المعجزه التي تسببت في بداية  الحياه رغم استحالة حدوثها انها حدثت اكثر من مره لتنتج بروتوبلازم حي اكثر  من مره ينجح احدها في التكاثر فنحتاج ان تتكرر هذه المعجزه الاف المرات  لتنجوا منهم واحده وتنتج بروتوبلازم قابل للتكاثر **. **هل هذا مقبول ؟؟؟؟؟ **)*

*وتفترض  النظرية أن كل مرحلة من مراحل التطور أعقبت التي قبلها بطريقة حتمية ، أي  العوامل الخارجية هي التي تحدد نوعية هذه المرحلة ، أما خط سيرها ذاته  بمراحله جميعها فهو خط مضطرب لا يسعى إلى غاية مرسومة أو هدف بعيد لأن  الطبيعة التي أوجدته غير عاقلة ولا واعية وتتخبط بشكل عشوائي **!!*

*وهكذا  نسف تفسير داروين الطبيعي الغاية من وجود الله ومعه فكرة الخلق ، إذ جعل  هذا التفسير الإنسان مماثلاً تماماً للحيوانات ، وخلق تياراً فكريا مادياً  وتفاقم الصراع بين العلم والدين ، وكما يقول برتراند راسل **" **لقد  سدد مذهب داروين إلى علم اللاهوت ضربة قاسية تماماً كما فعل كوبرنيكوس في  عالم الفلك ، فالداروينية لم تجعل فحسب من الضروري التخلي عن الاعتقاد  بثبات الأنواع والتخلي عن فكرة آتيان الله بأعمال الخلق المنفصلة التي يبدو  أن سفر التكوين في الكتاب المقدس يؤيدها **. **بل أنها جعلت من الضروري أن نفترض انقضاء حقب سحيقة منذ بداية الحياة **. **الأمر الذي صدم مشاعر المؤمنين بالأرثوذكسية الدينية **"(39). **وقال الأمريكي وليم درابر **" **إذا افترضنا عدم وجود جنة عدن وأيام ستة تم فيها خلق الكون ، فهذا يعني أن العقيدة الدينية كلها كانت مجرد بنية زائفة **"(40).*
*وطبق  داروين هذه النظرية على الدين وقال أن الدين نِشأ أولاً على الإيمان بقوى  روحية غير مرئية ثم الإيمان بقوى سحرية ثم أنتقل إلى الوثنية أو تعدد  الآلهة حتى وصل إلى غايته في التوحيد **!! **ورفض ما جاء في العهد القديم مثل برج بابل وظهور قوس قزح بعد الطوفان **00 **الخ وباختصار فقد قال أن **" **كل شيء في الطبيعة هو نتيجة للنواميس الثابتة **"(41).*

*وكان  ظهور هذه النظرية سبباً في ترك الأديان وانتشار الإلحاد وعبادة الطبيعة  وإنكار الكتب الدينية والوحي والأنبياء عموماً ونفي وجود الله ووجود آدم  وحواء **00 **الخ  ونتج عن هذه النظرية سيطرة الأفكار المادية على عقول المفكرين ومناداتهم  بخضوع الإنسان للمادة وعبادة الطبيعة التي قال عنها داروين **" **الطبيعة تخلق كل شيء ولا حد لقدرتها على الخلق **"!!*

*? **وجعل الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ، كما يقول جيمس بيرك في كتابه عندما تغير العالم ، تتجه لتبني أفكار التطور الدارينية **" **وتحركت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية أسرع من أي كنيسة أخرى ، وكانت قد سمحت للكاثوليك بمناقشة التطور بعد صدور كتاب بيوس الثاني عشر في عام **1951**م بعنوان الجنس الإنساني **"(42).*

*? **كما فرضت العنصرية على العلوم الاجتماعية حيث تقول عالمة الأنثروبولوجيا الهندية لاليتا فيدرياتي **Lalita Vidyarthi " **لقد لاقت نظريته **(**نظرية داروين**) **الخاصة  بالبقاء للأصلح ترحيباً حاراً من قبل علماء العلوم الاجتماعية في ذلك  العصر ، الذين اعتقدوا أن البشر قد حققوا مستويات متنوعة من التطور وصلت  إلى أوجها في حضارة الرجل الأبيض **. **وبحلول النصف الثاني من القرن التاسع عشر ، أصبحت العنصرية حقيقة مقبولة لدى الغالبية العظمى من علماء الغرب **"(47).*
*ونتيجة لذلك ظهورت الفاشية النازية والشيوعية الماركسية فغرق العالم في بحور من الدم **!! **فقد تأثر هتلر بأقوال داروين عن **" **الانتقاء الطبيعي **" **و **" **الصراع من أجل البقاء بين الأجناس **" **و **" **التزاوج المختار **" **والتي تتكرر عشرت المرات في كتابه **" **أصل الأنواع **" **واستوحى منها أفكار كتابه **" **كفاحي **" **الذي ركز على مبدأ البقاء والنصر للأصلح وقال **" **سوف يصل التاريخ إلى أوجه في إمبراطورية ألفية جديدة تتسم بعظمة لا مثيل لها ، وتستند إلى تسلسل جديد للأجناس تقرره الطبيعة ذاتها **" . **ويصف المؤرخ هيكمان **Hickman **تأثير الداروينية على هتلر كالآتي **: " **لقد كان **(**هتلر**) **مؤمناً راسخاً بالتطور ومبشراً به **. **وأيا كانت عقده النفسية الأعمق والأعوص فإن من المؤكد أن **(**فكرة الصراع كانت مهمة بالنسبة له لأن**) 000**كتابه  كفاحي يبين بوضوح عدداً من الأفكار التطورية ، وخاصة تلك التي تؤكد على  الصراع ، والبقاء للأصلح ، وإبادة الضعفاء لإنتاج مجتمع أفضل **"(48) **،**(49).*
*? **وقرأ كارل ماركس **(1818 - 1883**م**) **،  ورفيقه إنجلز مؤسسا الشيوعية ، كتاب أصل الأنواع بمجرد ظهوره وانبهرا  بالأسلوب المادي الجدلي الذي أتبعه ، كما تأثرا أيضاً بفكر هيجل **. **وكتب ماركس في **" **بيان الحزب الشيوعي **(1848**م**) **استكمالا وتوضيحاً للماركسية **. **إن هذا المؤلف **" **يضع  الخطوط العريضة لتصور جديد للعالم ، هو المادية المتماسكة ، وهو تصور يضم  أيضاً مجال الحياة الاجتماعية والجدل ، باعتباره أكثر نظريات التطور شمولاً  وعمقاً ، ونظرية صراع الطبقات ، ونظرية الدور الثوري التاريخي العالمي  للبروليتاريا **(**الطبقة العمالية**) - **خالقة المجتمع الشيوعي الجديد **"(50). **وقال كارل ماركس **" **أن الدين هو تغرب عن الإنسان بالهروب إلى ما يُسمى إله **" **وأيضاً **" **إنه أفيون الشعوب **000 **من يحدثني عن الله يبغي أن يسلبني مالي وحياتي **"(51).*
*? **واستخدمها  أصحاب نظرية الوثائق في الدين ، وقالوا أن الدين بدأ في زمن الإنسان  البدائي بالإيمان بالأرواح ووصل بالتطور إلى عبادة الإله الواحد **!! **بل  إن ولهاوزن حاول أن يطبق نظرية هيجل في التاريخ ، والتي تأثرت بدورها  بنظرية داروين ، ليبني نظاماً لتطوّر الديانة اليهودية في شبه الجزيرة  العربية في عصر ما قبل الإسلام **. **ويشرح ج **. **رايت رأي ولهاوزن وغيره من النقاد المتطرفين ، في كتابه دراسة الكتاب المقدس اليوم وغداً فيقول **: **البناء  الذي أقامه جراف وولهاوزن لتاريخ إسرائيل الديني أكّد أن صفحات التوراة  تعطينا نموذجاً كاملاً للتطور الديني من عبادة الأرواح في زمن الآباء إلى  التوحيد ، عندما جاءت صورة التوحيد النقية في القرنين **6 **و**5 **ق م **. **وقد عبد الآباء **(**إبراهيم وأولاده عام **1800 **ق م**) **الأرواح في الأشجار والأحجار والينابيع والجبال **00 **الخ **! **وكان إله بني إسرائيل في عصر ما قبل الأنبياء **(1000 **ق م**) **إله قبيلة ، يمتد سلطانه إلى أرض فلسطين فقط **! **وكان الأنبياء هم مخترعو التوحيد **! **وهم يعنون بهذا أن العبادة اليهودية بدأت بعبادة الأرواح ، ثم تبعتها عبادة آلهة قَبَلية ، وأخيراً ارتقَت إلى عبادة الإله الواحد **. **ثم  قالوا إن الإنسان يقدر أن يحدد تاريخ أي قطعة أدبية بأن يدرس درجة تقدم  التعليم الديني الذي تورده ، وحكموا بأنه يستحيل أن الأفكار الرفيعة عن  الله التي تعزوها التوراة لإبراهيم وغيره من الآباء تكون من نتاج أفكار  إبراهيم وسائر الآباء ، لأن فكرة الوحدانية أسمى من تفكيرهم **. **ويصف ولهاوزن فكرة أن الله الواحد خلق العالم أنها فكرة لاهوتية تجريدية غير مسموع بها وسط شعب ناشئ **. **ثم يقولون إنهم لما افترضوا أن بالدين تطوراً وارتقاءً ، فلا يناسب أن يُقال عن إبراهيم **: **وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي **(**تكوين **22:18) **لأن فكر إبراهيم الديني لم يكن قد تطور إلى مثل هذه الدرجة من الرقي ، فلا بد أن هذه العبارة كُتبت بعد ذلك بألف سنة**(52)!!*
*وبالرغم من كل ما سبق إلا أن نظرية التطور وما جرى عليها من تطور هي أيضاً لم تستطيع أن تقدم دليلاً علمياً مؤكداً على صحتها **!! **بل  ولم يستطع أحد من العلماء الذين ينادون بها أن يبرهنوا على صحتها لأنها  بنيت أصلاً على الفلسفة والملاحظات الشخصية وقوة المخيلة وليس على التجربة  العلمية ، بل على تكنولوجية بدائية جداً **!! **ولم تكن هناك مجالات علمية مثل علم الوراثة وعلم الكيمياء الحيوية **!! **كما كان اكتشاف عالم النبات النمساوي غريغور مندل لقوانين الوراثة سنة **1865**م والذي ولد على أثرها علم الوراثة في القرن العشرين من أقوى الضربات التي وجهت لها **!! **ورفضها  معظم العلماء في نهاية القرن العشرين وكتبت ضدها مئات الكتب التي تثبت عدم  وقوفها أم الدليل العلمي ويرفض تدريسها حاليا في أكثر من **42 **ولاية أمريكية وحلت محلها نظرية جديدة هي نظرية **" **التصميم الذكي **- Intelligent Design " **التي تقول أن الكون خلقه عقل ذكي جداً **(**الله**) . **ويقول عنها عالم الكيمياء الحيوية الأمريكي د **. **مايكل بيهي أحد الأسماء المشهورة التي تؤيد هذه النظرية **:*
*" **على  مدى الأربعين سنة الماضية اكتشف علم الكيمياء الحيوية الحديثة أسرار  الخلية ، وقد استلزم ذلك من عشرت الآلاف من الأشخاص تكريس أفضل سنوات  حياتهم في العمل الممل داخل المختبرات **000 **وقد تجسدت نتيجة كل هذه الجهود المتراكمة لدراسة الخلية **(**ودراسة الحياة عند المستوى الجزيئي**) **في صرخة عالية ، واضحة حادة تقول **: **التصميم المبدع **!"(53).*
*فنظرية  التطور تحمل في ذاتها دليل بطلانها فلم يستطع أحد مطلقاً أن يدعي أو يقول  أن المواد غير الحية يمكن أن تجتمع معاً لتكون حياة ، فهذا غير علمي ولم  تثبته أية تجربه أو ملاحظة على الإطلاق لأن الحياة لا تولد إلا من حياة  وتتكون كل خلية حية بالنسخ من خلية أخرى ، ولم ينجح أي شخص أبداً في العالم  في تكوين خلية حية بالجمع بين المواد غير الحية **!! **ويقر بذلك أيضاً علماء التطور أنفسهم **!! **فيقول العالم الروسي ألكساندر أوبارين ، أحد أبرز الثقات في نظرية التطور الجزيئي في كتابه **" **أصل الحياة **" **الذي نشر سنة **1936**م ؛ **" **لسوء الحظ مازال أصل الخلية سؤلاً يشكل **- **في الواقع **- **أكثر نقطة مظلمة في نظرية التطور بأكملها **" ! **كما أجرى دعاة التطور منذ أوبارين عدداً لا يحصى من التجارب لمحاولة إثبات أن الخلية كان يمكن تكوينها بمحض الصدفة فثبت لهم عكس ذلك **. **يقول الأستاذ كلاوس دوز ، رئيس معهد الكيمياء الحيوية بجامعة جوهانز جوتنبرج **" **لقد  أدت أكثر من ثلاثين سنة من إجراء التجارب عن أصل الحياة في مجالات التطور  الكيميائي والجزيئي إلى الوصول إلى إدراك أفضل لضخامة مشكلة أصل الحياة على  الأرض بدلاً من حلها **. **وفي الوقت الحالي ، فأن المناقشات الدائرة حول نظريات وتجارب أساسية في هذا المجال إما أن تنتهي إلى طريق مسدود أو*

*إلى اعتراف بالجهل **"(54)!!*

*وعلى  عكس علماء التطور الذين يندبون فشل نظريتهم ووصولهم إلى طريق مسدود  واعترافهم بالجهل ، تقف الغالبية العظمى من العلماء على أرض الإيمان بالله  الذي رأوه في أعماله في الكون الذي خلقه بتصميم ذكي ، كما يقول الكتاب **" **السموات تحدث بمجد الله **. **والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه **" (**مز**19 :1) **، ولمسوه بقلوبهم ومشاعرهم وأحاسيسهم وأكد لهم المنطق والعقل العلمي وجوده **. **وقد قامت مجلة **Le Nouvel Observateur **الفرنسية الأسبوعية بتحقيق لدى العلماء الفرنسيين فأكتشفت أن الغالبية العظمى منهم يؤمنون بالله **. **ونشرت أيضاً مؤسسة جيوفاني أنييلي الإيطالية نتائج مماثل لدى العلماء الإيطاليين **. **ويؤكد عالم الفلك الإنجليزي فريد هُويل **Hoyle **وهو عقل من أكثر العقول ابتكاراً في القرن العشرين أن العالم والإنسان في وسطه لا يمكن أن يكونا ثمرة المصادفة والضرورة **. **وقال أيضاً **" **إن اكتشاف كل جزء جديد ، سواء كان الـ **(**واو **W) **أو **(**الصفر **Zero) **يظهر هندسات لا تخطر ببال وانسجامات رياضية رائعة الجمال **. **فقوانين الفيزياء ترعي نظاماً وتماسكاً عظيمين جداً ، حتى يكاد أن يكون عدم التفكير في وجود تصميم مستحيلاً **" . **ويفسر الأستاذ أنطونيو زيكيكي ، وهو واحد من أعظم علماء الذّرة اليوم تركيب المادة قائلاً **" **إن الذي صنع العالم كما يقول أينشتاين ، لم يكن بوسعه أن يُحسن اختياراته أكثر من ذلك **"(55).*
*ويقول أرنو بنزياس مكتشف المُحَتَمل لميلاد العالم **- **الانفجار العظيم **- **والفائز بجائزة نوبل العام **1978**م لعلم فيزياء الفلك ، أنه ما من شيء ثابت ونهائي في العلم أبداً **. **ثم قال **- **مخاطباً الله ومستخدما قول المزمور الثامن **- **أن السؤال الذي أسأله لنفسي هو **: " **من هو الإنسان حتى تذكره **" (**مزمور **8)(56)!!*

*وهنا اوضح نقطه مهمه *
*وهي  ان انصار نظرية التطور الرافضين للكتاب المقدس والايمان حاولوا جاهدين ان  يثبتوا ان الانسان اصله قرد ولكن لايوجد دليل علي ذلك ولكن **كان  يعيش في هولنده باحث اوجين دوبوا وهو طبيب شاب وقارئ اقتنع بداروين وهايكل  وكان هذا الأخير عالما حيائيا وفيلسوفا ادخل إلى المانيا النظريات  التحولية وقد نسقها إلى أقصى حد فكانت شجرته السلالية للحياة تبدا بكائن  بسيط إلى حد هو حلقة اتصال بين المادة والحياة كانت تتابع تلك الشجرة حتى  الإنسان مرورا بالقرد لكن الفرق شاسع بين الإنسان والقرد كي يتم الانتقال  من الواحد إلى الاخر مباشرة وبما انه كان يتوجب ايجاد مثل هذا الوسيط فقد  وجد بكل تاكيد ونستطيع ان نطلق على هذا الكائن النصف قرد والنصف إنسان  الاسم اليوناني البيتيكانتروب او الفيتيكانثروب ومعناه **(**فيتيوس**) **قرد و**(**انتروبوس**) **إنسان واخذ دوبوا على عاتقه ان يجد الإنسان القرد ولكن اين السبيل للتفتيش عنه**? **قال  في نفسه ان الإنسان القرد وخاصة اشباه الإنسان يعيشون في الأقاليم  المدارية فقط عاش اجداد الإنسان بالتاكيد في المناطق الحارة وخاصة يوم  بدؤوا يفقدون شعورهم هناك احتمال أكبر باكتشاف احافيرهم في الأقاليم  المدارية واثر توصله إلى هذا الاستنتاج العاجل تعين دوبوا طبيبا عسكريا في  الهند الهولندية وباشر القيام بحفريات دونما تأخير في سومطرة وجاوه عند  وصوله في نيسان **1890 **في  وسط الجزيرة على ضفتي جدول سولو في منطقة ترينيل واكتشف بقايا ثديات عديدة  وقد لفته بين هذه الاحافير ضرسان بدا له انهما تخصان شامبانزيا ووجد إلى  ابعد من ذلك بقليل تجويف جمجمة نسبت هي أيضا إلى الحيوان نفسه واكتشف في  السنه التالية **1892 **في مكان أعلى على بعد **15 **متر  من المكان الأول وفي الطبقة ذاتها عظم فخذ تقرب بنيته من بنية عظم فخذ  إنسان فنسب بعد تفكير طويل إلى القرد نفسه عظم الفخذ والتجويف الجمجمي  والضرسين وعاد بعد ذلك إلى اوروبا ونشر في مؤتمر ليد هذا الخبر المدهش **"**وجدت البيتيكانتروب**" **وبدا  جدل عنيف خرج بعيدا عن اوساط الباحثين في علم الاحاثة كانت نتيجته مجموعة  وفيرة من الدعابات انصبت من كل الجهات على دوبوا وإنسانه القرد المركب من  شذرات تبعد كل منها عن الأخرى **15 **م  وهكذا حين يجهل المرء كل الجهل دقة المناهج التي يستعملها علماء الاحاثة  يبدا الاسخفاف ويكثر الساخرون وظل الجدل يراوح مكانه حتى اليوم الذي اكتشف  فيه السينانتروب ويروي الاب تيار دي شاردان الذي كان يومئذ مستشارا في  الخدمات الجيولوجية الصينية هذا الاكتشاف على هذا النحو **"**تبدا قصة هذا الحدث عام **1920 **يوم كان الدكتور ج**.**غ اندرسن مستشار في الخدمات الجيولوجية الصينية فقد زار مقالع الكلس في شو كو تيان وهي محلة تقع على بعد **50 **كلم  إلى الجنوب الغربي من بكين جذبت انتباهه ترسبات حمراء ذات احافير تملأ بعض  الاخاديد اظهرتها اشغال استثمار في سلسلة من التلال الكلسية وبايعاز من  الدكتور اندرسن عهد بالتنقيب في احدى هذه الجيوب إلى جيولوجي وعالم احاثة  مطلع هو الدكتور و**. **زدنسكي وبعد ذلك بعدة سنوات في عام **1927 **وبعد  دراسة للمواد المستخرجة أصبح بإمكان هذا الأخير القول بانه وجد في ذلك  المكان سنين من اسنان كائن ادعوا انه يشبه كائن بشري مندمجتين ببقايا  حيوانات قديمة جدا ذات طابع بليستوسيني في ذلك العهد كان الماسوف عليه  الدكتور دفدسون بلاك يحتل كرسي علم التشريح في الكلية الطبية المتحدة في  بكين فادرك حالا اهمية اكتشاف زدنسكي والنتائج المترتبة عليه ونجح الدكتور  بلاك ان يتنظم بدعم من مؤسسة روكفلر والمؤسسة الجيولوجية الصينية سلسلة  حفريات رفيعة المستوى هي اهم من جميع ما تحقق في عصر ما قبل التاريخ إطلاقا  وتتابع العمل دون توقف منذ عام **1921 **وفي نهاية هذه السنوات العشر من الجهود استخرجت من الرسوبيات عن طريق الحفريات سلسلة كاملة من البقايا البشرية **(**ست جماجم وبعض شظايا اطراف**) **تمثل  ثلاثين فرد إلى جانب آلاف العظام المتحجرة التي تعود بمعظمها لأنواع من  الثديات المنقرضة من زمن بعيد واثر دراسة هذه المجموعة المكتشفة انطلقت  الفكرة الزاعمة بان البيتيكانتروب والسينانتروب هو الإنسان الأول*

*اذا  فهو يفترض فرضيه ويحاول اثباتها باي شكل ويحاول ان يثبت ان هذه البقايا هي  للكائن الوسيط بين الانسان والقرد واتباعه يتبعون نفس المنهج *
*وتوضيح فكرة الوسيط *
*اعرض صوره للجماجم *




*السفلي  يمين هي لانسان واليسار هي غوريلا ونري الفرق في النسبه بين الجزء الجبهي  والجزء المخي فالجزء الجبهي في الانسان اصغر من الجزء المخي اما في  الغوريلا فهو العكس الجزء الجبهي اكبر بكثير من الجزء المخي *
*فهم  يعتقدو ان المرحله الوسيطه بين تطور القرد الي انسان هو مرحله يكون فيها  الجزء الجبهي مساوي تقريبا للجزء المخي وهذا ما يحاولوا يثبتونه *
*ولكن  يوجد بالفعل قرده كثيره الجزء الجبهي اصغر من الجزء المخي بل هذا بنسبه  اكبر من الانسان نفسه وهي غير عاقله وايضا ليس لها علاقه بالتطور القرد الي  انسان من قريب او من بعيد وعلي سبيل المثال الجمجمتين العلويتين **. **فكيف يعتمدون علي شيئ مثل هذا رغم انه غير ثابت علميا بادله ؟*

*ثانيا فكرة الانسان المنتصب *
*Homo erectus *
*الذي يعتبر المرحله الوسيطه من القرد الي الانسان العاقل *
*Homo habilis*
*ووعلي سبيل المثال لما يدعي انه مراحل تطور القرد الي الانسان المنتصب هو انسان جاوه وانسان بيكنج وصبي تركانا وامراة سومطره وغيرهم *
*رغم ان علماء التطور فشلوا وبشده اثبات انهم من مراحل الانسان المنتصب ولكن اطلقوا عليهم *
*Apes **قرده عليا *
*ولكن  اصر باحث منهم وهو مثل بودين وليبنو ان يعتبرهم بشر ولكن الغالبيه من  العلماء حتي الغير مؤمنين منهم وغيره شرحوا تفصيلا ادلة اثبات انهم قرده *

*حجم المخ *
*مخ الانسان يتراوح من **1350 **سم **3 **الي **1400 **سم **3 **ولكن اكبر حجم للقرود وصل الي **1040 **سم **3 *
*والشامبنزي **500 **سم **3 **والغوريلا **700 **سم**3 *
*وجماجم انسان جاوه وصبي تكانا وغيره متوسطها **950 **سم **3 *
*فانسان جاوا تقريبا **930 **سم **3 *
*صبي تركانا علي اعتبار عندما يبلغ يصل الي **910 **سم **3 *
*وبقيتهم يقعوا في نطاق **800 **سم **3 *

*انسان جاوا*





*ومن  الدوران نري ان حجم الجزي الجبهي اكبر من الجزء المخي ولكن عليه خلاف كبير  بسبب عدم اكتماله واكد بعض الباحثين منهم يوجين ديبوا ان هذا الدوران  يتماشي مع انواع كبيره قديمه من قردة الجابون *
*فقردة  الجابون حاليا حجمها اصغر بكثير من الماضي ولو وضعنا فقط في الاعتبار حجم  مخ قردة الجابون في السابق سنعرف ان ما يريد ان يثبته مؤيدي التطور فاشل  تماما *

"_Pithecanthropus_  [Java Man] was not a man, but a gigantic genus allied to the gibbons,  however superior to the gibbons on account of its exceedingly large  brain volume and distinguished at the same time by its faculty of  assuming an erect attitude and gait [2]. It had the double cephalization [ratio of brain size to body size] of the anthropoid apes in general and half that of man." 

*وصورة مقارنه بينهم *






*صبي تركانا *
*Turkana boy *





*ومقارنه بجمجمة انسان *





*ونري بوضوح فرق الجزء الجبهي عن الجزء المخي *
*postcranial skeleton*

*وهو ايضا يتشابه مع انسان جاوه في تشابهه مع قردة الجابون اكثر*





*وهذه هي القائمه التي يتكلمون عنها ويستشهد بها مؤيدي نظرية التطور*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 نوفمبر 2011)

•*Apr  2010: Two partial skeletons assigned to a new species, Australopithecus  sediba, were discovered at Malapa in South Africa in 2008. It is  claimed by its finders to be transitional between A. africanus and Homo  and a possible candidate for the ancestor of Homo. *
•*Oct  2009: A partial skeleton of Ardipithecus ramidus which was discovered  in late 1994 was finally released after 15 years of excavation,  restoration and analysis (White et al. 2009; Gibbons 2009). It was  bipedal on the ground, though not as well-adapted to it as the  australopithecines, and quadrupedal in the trees. The journal Science  has published a collection of 11 papers on the skeleton and its  environment. *
•*Sep  2006: An exceptionally complete skeleton of a young Australopithecus  afarensis child, nicknamed 'Selam', has been discovered in Ethiopia. It  seems to contain a mixture of bipedal and arboreal features. (Alemseged  2006, Wood 2006) *
•*Mar  2005: A newly-discovered partial skeleton from Mille in Ethiopia is  claimed to be the world's oldest bipedal hominid. The fossil is about 4  million years old and has not yet been classified or published in the  scientific literature, though it is said to fall between Ardipithecus  ramidus and Australopithecus afarensis. *
•*Feb  2005: Two skulls found near the Omo River in Ethiopia in 1967 by  Richard Leakey and thought to be about 130,000 years old have now been  dated at 195,000 years, the oldest date known for a modern human skull  (McDougall et al. 2005). The Omo I skull is fully modern, while Omo II  has some archaic features. *
•*Oct  2004: A new species of hominid, Homo floresiensis, has been discovered  on the Indonesian island of Flores. The most complete fossil is that of  an almost complete skull and partial skeleton of a female who appears to  be about a meter tall, with an astonishingly small brain size **of 380cc**.  The floresiensis fossils date from between 38,000 and 18,000 and are  thought to be a dwarf form of Homo erectus. (Brown et al. 2004, Morwood  et al. 2004, Lahr and Foley 2004) *
•*Jul  2004: Fragments of a small H. erectus skull, OL 45500, have been  discovered at Olorgesailie in Kenya. The skull is an adult or  near-adult, and about 0.95 million years old. The brain size can not be  measured directly, but from the size of the bones the skull is similar  in size to the two larger Dmanisi skulls (D2280 and D2282) and so  probably in the **650-800 cc range**,  which is small for erectus. (Potts et al. 2004, Schwartz 2004) (See  also a New Scientist article, Petite skull reopens human ancestry  debate, and my comments) *
•*Mar  2004: A new paper contains details of four new mtDNA sequences which  have been retrieved from Neandertal fossils (Serre et al., 2004). This  brings the number of known Neandertal mtDNA sequences to eight, all of  which are closely related, and considerably different from all modern  human mtDNA sequences. *
•*Mar  2004: Some fragmentary fossils discovered in Ethiopia and dating  between 5.2 and 5.8 million years old were originally assigned to a new  subspecies, Ardipithecus ramidus kadabba. Following further study, the  finders have decided that the differences between them and other fossils  justify assigning them to a new species, Ardipithecus kadabba.  (Haile-Selassie et al. 2004, Begun 2004) *
•*Jun  2003: Three new skulls from Herto, Ethiopia, are the oldest known  modern human fossils, at 160,000 yrs. The discoverers have assigned them  to a new subspecies, Homo sapiens idaltu, and say that they are  anatomically and chronologically intermediate between older archaic  humans and more recent fully modern humans. Their age and anatomy is  cited as strong evidence for the emergence of modern humans from Africa,  and against the multiregional theory which argues that modern humans  evolved in many places around the world. (White et al. 2003, Stringer  2003) *
•*Apr  2003: A new study has claimed an age of over 4 million years for the  australopithecine skeleton Little Foot from South Africa. If true, this  would make it one of the oldest known australopithecine fossils.  (Partridge et al. 2003)*
•*Feb  2003: OH 65, a fossil from Olduvai Gorge consisting of an upper jaw and  part of the lower face, may cause a reevaluation of the species Homo  habilis. (Blumenschine et al. 2003, Tobias 2003)*
•*Jul  2002: A fossil skull discovered in Chad, between 6 and 7 million years  old, has been assigned to a new genus and species, Sahelanthropus  tchadensis. The skull is small and apelike, but with some features  associated with hominids. (Brunet et al. 2002, Wood 2002)*
•*Jul 2002: The fossil skull D2700 discovered at Dmanisi, Georgia, is the **smallest and most primitive hominid skull**  ever discovered outside of Africa, and although tentatively assigned to  Homo erectus, it and two other skulls and three lower jaws appear in  many ways to be intermediate between it and H. habilis. (Vekua et al.  2002, Balter and Gibbons 2002) These specimens have since been allocated  to Homo georgicus (Gabunia et al. 2002) *
•*Mar  2002: According to its discoverers, a new Homo erectus skull from Bouri  in Ethiopia, about 1 million years old, indicates that Homo ergaster  should not be considered a separate species from Homo erectus (Asfaw et  al. 2002)*
•*Dec  2001: A new study claims that Homo erectus had rapid dental growth  rates and had not yet developed the slow growth rates of modern humans.  (Dean et al. 2001, Moggi-Cecchi 2001)*
•*Jul  2001: A number of fragmentary fossils discovered between 1997 and 2001,  and dating from 5.2 to 5.8 million years old, have been assigned to a  new subspecies, Ardipithecus ramidus kadabba. (Haile-Selassie 2001)  (P.S. this taxon was later named as a species, Ar. kadabba, in March  2004) *
•*Mar  2001: A 3.6 million year old fossil from Kenya, WT 40000, has been  assigned to a new species and genus, Kenyanthropus platyops. (Leakey et  al 2001, Lieberman 2001). *
•*Feb  2001: A French-Kenyan team has found a fossil claimed to be both  considerably older than any other hominid (at 6 million years) and more  advanced than the australopithecines. The fossil, originally nicknamed  "Millennium Man", has been named Orrorin tugenensis, and is claimed by  its finders to be a direct ancestor of humans, relegating the  australopithecines to a side branch (Senut et al. 2001). These claims  are being treated with caution so far (Aiello and Collard 2001). *
•*Jan 2001: A fossil of a 3.4 million year old hominid, probably belonging to a child, has been discovered in Ethiopia. *
•*Jan  2001: A new study has sequenced mitochondrial DNA from the anatomically  modern Mungo Man fossil from Australia and found it to be outside the  range of modern human mtDNA. The authors have claimed this is strong  evidence for the multiregional model of human evolution, as opposed to  the currently dominant Out Of Africa model (Adcock et al. 2001).  However, other other experts have challenged this. Cooper et al. (2001)  have published a rebuttal of this claim. *
•*Mar  2000: Mitochondrial DNA from a second Neandertal specimen (a baby from  Mezmaiskaya Cave in Russia) has been successfully sequenced. Like the  first specimen, it is well outside the range of variation of modern  humans (Ovchinnikov et al. 2000, Höss 2000). Analysis of the mtDNA of a  third Neandertal from Vindija in Croatia also confirms the earlier  findings. (Krings et al. 2000)*
•*Apr  2000: Two Homo erectus crania and a mandible have been discovered at  Dmanisi in the Republic of Georgia. They have been dated at about 1.7  million years. (Gabunia et al. 2000, Balter and Gibbons 2000)*
•*The  complete skull of a female Australopithecus robustus has been  discovered at Drimolen in South Africa, along with the lower jaw of a  male robustus found only a few inches away. (Keyser 2000)*
•*Apr  1999: A new species, Australopithecus garhi, has been named from  fossils found near Bouri in Ethiopia, by a joint Ethiopian, American and  Japanese team. This small-brained, large-toothed hominid was found near  antelope bones which had been butchered by stone tools (Asfaw et al.  1999).*
•*Apr  1999: According to Neandertal expert Erik Trinkaus, the 24500-year-old  skeleton of a young boy found in Portugal contains characteristics of  both modern human and Neandertals, and is evidence that the two groups  interbred (Duarte et al. 1999).*
•*Oct  1998: Although it has not yet been fully excavated, it seems that  virtually an entire australopithecine skeleton has been discovered by  Ronald Clarke at Sterkfontein in South Africa. This skeleton belongs to  the same individual as the "Little Foot" set of four foot bones  discovered by Clarke in 1994 (see below).*
•*An  article by geographer Jerome Dobson (1998) suggests that Neandertal  features are caused by an iodine deficiency, or by a genetic difference  in the thyroid. (Diseases associated with low-iodine diets are goiter  and cretinism.) Expect this controversial claim to receive skeptical  scrutiny from anthropologists.*
•*Jul  1998: Analysis of new A. africanus fossils from Sterkfontein in South  Africa suggests that the forelimb and hindlimb proportions of africanus  were more ape-like than in the earlier A. afarensis. (McHenry and Berger  1998)*
•*A  well-preserved Homo cranium discovered in Eritrea is about 1 million  years old, and contains a mixture of erectus and sapiens  characteristics. (Abbate et al. 1998)*
•*A  new A. boisei skull is one of the most complete known, and the first  known with an associated cranium and lower jaw. It also has a surprising  amount of variability from other boisei skulls, which may have  implications for how hominid fossils are classified. (Suwa et al. 1997;  Delson 1997)*
•*Jul  1997: In a stunning technical achievement, it appears that a portion of  Neandertal mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) has been successfully extracted  for the first time. It differs by a surprising amount from equivalent  modern human DNA, suggesting that Neandertals were not particularly  closely related to any modern humans, and supporting (but certainly not  proving) claims that they were a different species. (Krings et al. 1997;  Kahn and Gibbons 1997)*
•*Some  Homo fossils found recently in Spain, and dated at over 780,000 years,  are the oldest confirmed European hominids. It is not yet clear what  species they belong to, although the discoverers have named them Homo  antecessor. (Bermudez de Castro et al. 1997; Kunzig R. 1997) *
•*The  oldest known stone tools have been found at Gona, Ethiopia, in  sediments dated at between 2.5 and 2.6 million years old. The makers are  unknown, but may be early Homo. (Semaw et al. 1997)*
•*An  upper jaw belonging to the genus Homo and dated at over 2.3 million  years old has been found in Ethiopia, associated with stone tools.  (Kimbel et al. 1996)*
•*Recent  studies claim that some Javan skulls are between 51,000 and 27,000  years old, far more recent than previously thought. If confirmed, it  means that Homo erectus and sapiens co-existed in this region for some  time. (Swisher et al. 1996)*
•*A  partial jaw found in Chad (Central Africa) greatly extends the  geographical range in which australopithecines are known to have lived.  The specimen, which has been nicknamed Abel, has since been named  Australopithecus bahrelghazali. (Brunet et al. 1995)*
•*Four  australopithecine foot bones dated at around 3.5 million years are the  oldest hominid fossils yet found in South Africa. They seem to be  adapted to bipedalism, but have an intriguing mixture of ape and human  features (Clarke and Tobias 1995). Since then, 8 more foot and leg bones  have been found from the same individual, who has been nicknamed Little  Foot.*
•*Recent  finds at Zafarraya in Spain suggest that Neandertals may have survived  longer than previously thought, perhaps as recently as 27,000 years ago.*
•*Two  hominid teeth in a small jaw fragment found in China and dated at  around 1.9 million years are claimed as evidence that Homo arrived in  Asia earlier than currently thought. (Huang et al. 1995) (However other  researchers have suggested this is a fossil ape.)*
•*Recent  research suggests that the some australopithecines were capable of a  precision grip, like that of humans but unlike apes, which would have  meant they were capable of making stone tools. (Susman 1994)*

*وقدمت القائمه التي يستشهد بها من يرفض الخلق ويؤمن بنظرية التطور *
*ونلاحظ  الاتي ان الاحجام للمخ اقل بكثير من حجم مخ الانسان وتطور الفكر مختلف  تماما ومقياس العمر بالكربون المشع ولا يوجد دليل واحد علي انهم كائنات  عاقله *
*واتسائل  ما هو الدليل علي انهم مراحل تطور بشر عاقله ؟ فقط لوجود جماجم لقرده  متطوره يطلق عليهم مراحل وسيطه ؟ ولماذا يرفضوا انهم قرده كانوا اكبر حجما  وصغروا في الحجم مثل الكثير جدا جدا من الكائنات كاسماك القرش والتماسيح  وغيرها الكثير من الكائنات التي كانت اكبر وصغرت في الحجم بسبب اختلاف  الضغط الجوي واختلاف نسبة الرطوبه وغيرها من العامل المؤكده *
*ولماذا  نجت القرده الاقل تطور حتي الان اما هذه المراحل التي هي يفترض انها وسيطه  للانسان شبه عاقله اختفت ؟ اليس كل هذا يجعلنا لا نقبل هذه الفرضيات ؟ *

*اتوقف عند هذه النقطه واعرض شيئ اخر مهم *

*الكربون المشع *
*كل هذه الحفريات استخدم الكربون المشع في تحديد عمرها او بعض العناصر المشعه الاخري *
*والكربون المشع هو كربون **14 *
*وكيف يستخدم كربون **14 **في حساب العمر*

*قد يصل عمر قطعة من الخشب او العظام إلى **5000 **عام**.  **ومن  الطبيعي ان نتسأل عن كيفية تمكن العلماء من تقدير عمر الأثار والحفريات  التي توجد على الكرة الأرضية، وما هي الطريقة المستخدمة؟ وفي هذه المقالة  سوف نشرح الفكرة الفيزيائية لتقدير أعمار الكائنات باستخدام الكربون**-14.*
*يستخدم كربون**-14 **كمقياس لتقدير أعمار الحفريات ذات الأساس البيولوجي والتي قد يصل عمرها في بعض الأحيان أكثر من **50000 **سنة**. *

*ما هو كربون**-14**؟*
*تصطدم الأشعة الكونية **cosmic rays **الغلاف الجوي باستمرار،  ويقدر أن ملايين الاشعة الكونية تصطدم بجسم الانسان كل ساعة**.  **تصطدم  الأشعة الكونية بذرات الغلاف الجوي مما ينتج عنه اشعة كونية ثانوية في شكل  نيوترون تحمل طاقة حركة، تصطدم هذه النيوترونات بذرات النيتروجين**-14 **المكون من سبع بروتونات وسبع نيوترونات**.  **ينتج عن هذا التصادم ذرة كربون**-14 **المكونة من ستة بروتونات وثمانية نيوترونات وتتحرر ذرة هيدروجين المكونة من بروتون واحد فقط**.  **تعتبر ذرة الكربون**-14 **ذرة غير مستقرة لأن عدد بروتوناتها لايساوي عدد نيوتروناتها مما تسمي بالكربون المشع الذي له عمر نصف **(**وهو العمر اللازم لكي تقل كمية النشاط الإشعاعي إلى النصف**) **هو **5730 **سنة**. *
_*n*_* + **14**N → **14**C + **1**H*
*كربون **14 **هو نظير من نظائر الكربون المشعة ، وهو مصدر لاشعة **(B) **يتحلل بمرور الوقت **. **فاذا كان لدينا كمية معينة منه ، بعد مرور **5730 **عام يكون قد تحلل نصفها **. **وهذا ما ندعوه بعمر النصف ، ويكون لنا هذا العمر بمثابة الاساس الذي نعتمد عليه في اعتبار كربون **14 **كطريقة ناجعة في تحديد العمر **.*





 *شرح للدورة الطبيعية لانتاج كربون **14 **وامتصاصه في النبات ومن ثم للانسان إلى ان يتحلل إلى نيتروجين **14 **وتقل نسبته في الجسم بمرور الزمن**.*

*الكربون**14 **موجود في كل الكائنات الحية*
*ذرات الكربون**14 **التي  تنتج من الأشعة الكونية تتحد مع الأكسجين لتكون ثاني أكسيد الكربون، يتم  امتصاص ثاني أكسيد الكربون من قبل النباتات خلال عملية التمثيل الضوئي،   ينتقل كربون**-14 **من النبات إلى الانسان والحيوان من خلال الأكل**.  **تكون نسبة الكربون**-12 **إلى الكربون**-14 **في الهواء وفي كافة الكائنات الحية نفس النسبة**.  **ويقدر عدد ذرات الكربون**-14 **في الهواء بذرة واحدة لكل **10**12**ذرة كربون**-12**، ذرات الكربون**-14 **مشعة  وتضمحل باستمرار من خلال اطلاق اشعة بيتا ولكن يتم تعويض الفاقد من جسم  الكائنات الحية بمعدل ثابت من خلال ما نتناوله من طعام أو ماء**.*
*عند هذه اللحظة نؤكد على أن جسم الانسان يحتوي على نسبة ثابتة من الكربون**-14 **فيه وتساوي نفس النسبة في الحيوان والنبات**.*

*حساب العمر*
*تكمن الفكرة في الاعتماد على الكربون**-14 **لحساب العمر عن توقف توزيد الكمية المفقودة من الكربون**-14 **عند الوفاة للكائن الحي فتختلف النسبة بين الكربون**-12 **إلى الكربون**-14 **عن باقي الكائنات الحية لان الكربون**-14 **هو عنصر مشع ويضمحل بمعدل ثابت مع الزمن من خلال اطلاق جسيمات بيتا ولا يتم تعويضه كما هو الحال للكائن الحي**.  **بينما يبقى الكربون**-12 **ثابتا في جسم الكائن قبل الوفاة وبعده**.  **وعليه نستنتج أنه بقياس النسبة بين الكربون**-14 **إلى الكربون**-12 **ومقارنة النتيجة مع النسبة بينهما في الكائنات الحية يمكن حساب عمر العينة**.*
*والمعادلة التالية توضح نحسب العمر*
*( **من موقع الفزياء التعليمي **) *
*t = [Ln (N**f**/N**o**) / (-0.693) ] x t**1/2*
*حيث **Ln **هي دالة اللوغاريتم الطبيعي، **N**f**/N**o**هي النسبة بين كربون**-14 **في العينة إلى الجسم الحي**.  **و **t**1/2**هو عمر النصف للكربون**-14 **والذي يساوي **5730 **سنة**.*
*فإذا افترضنا أن هناك عينة تم قياس نسبة كربون**-14 **ووجدت أنها **12% **بالمقارنة مع نسبته في الاجسام الحية فإن حساب عمر العينة يكون حسب المعادلة السابقة على النحو التالي**:*
*t = [ Ln (0.10) / (-0.693) ] x 5,700 years *
*t = [ (-2.303) / (-0.693) ] x 5,700 years *
*t = [ 3.323 ] x 5,700 years *
*t = 18,940 years old *
 *في هذه المعادلات لايوضع اعتبار لاي تغييرات وهذا خطأ*

*ملاحظة*
*لأن عمر النصف للكربون**-14 **هو **5730 **سنة فإن الكربون**-14 **يستخدم لتقدير عمر كائنات لا يزيد عمرها عن **60000 **سنة**. ( **واتعجب كيف يقول احدهم ان عمر جمجمه مليون ونصف ومقياسه لا يزيد عن ستين الف سنه **)  **ولكن بنفس المبدأ الذي يستخدم لتقدير العمر في الكربون**-14 **يطبق على عناصر مشعة أخرى تتواجد في جسم الانسان مثل البوتاسيوم**-40 **وعمر النصف له كبير جداً ويساوي **1.3x10**9**سنة**.  **كذلك عنصر اليوراتيوم**-238 **وعمر نصفه **4.5x10**9**سنة ةعنصر الثوريوم**-232 **الذي عمر نصفه **14x10**9**سنة وعنصر الرابيديوم**-87 **الذي عمر نصفه **49x10**9**سنة**.*
*باستخدام العناصر السابقة يتمكن العلماء من تقدير أعمار العينات التي اساسها كائنات حية أو العينات الجيولوجية**. *
*جدير بالذكر ان تقدير الاعمار باستخدام الكربون**-14 **او غيره من العناصر المشعة لا يعطي نتائج دقيقة للعينات بعد العام **1940 **حيث  تم اكتشاف القنابل النووية والمفاعلات النووية التي انتجت التجارب عنها  اضافة لنسبة العناصر المشعة الموجودة في الطبيعة مما احدث خلل في النسبة  الطبيعية بين الكربون**-12 **والكربون**-14 **في  الغلاف الجوي التي اعتمدنا عليها في حساب عمر العينة واصبحت العينه من  الممكن ان تعطي اعمرا اضعاف التي يجب ان تعطيه لان مقياس الكربون المشع في  اجسامنا حاليا اضعاف ما كان عليه سابقا فباستخدام النسبه في النباتات او  عظام الانسان حاليا التي هي اضعاف المفترضه وباستخدامها كمقياس لتحلل عظام  تعرضت لكربون من خمسة الاف سنه ولكن تعرضت لكربون مشع اقل بكثير جدا مما  نحن عليه الان بسبب الانشطه النوويه فيعطي التحليل نتيجه ان عمر هذه العظام  اضعاف العمر الحقيقي فبدل من خمسة الاف سنه يعطي خمسين الف سنه وهكذا **.*
*بالاضافه  الي القنابل والمفاعلات النوويه التي افسدت تماما مقياس الكربون المشع  وغيره من المقاييس الاشعاعيه يتجاهل مؤيدي نظرية التطور شيئ مهم جدا وهو ان  المقاييس الاشعاعية تتاثر بثلاث عوامل مهمة وهي *
*1 **الضغط *
*2 **الحراره*
*3 **الرطوبه *
*فيفترض انهم في ظروف غير متغيره ليصبح معدل التحلل ثابت ويكون مقياس العمر صحيح *
*ولكن  بحدوث اي تغيير مثل ارتفاع الرطوبه والضغط والحراره يزداد معدل تحلل  العناصر الاشعاعية فتكون ان ينتج عمر اطول بكثر من عمر الحفريه الحقيقي **.*
*وبالطبع كل هؤلاء المؤيدين لنظرية التطور تجاهلوا عامل كوني مهم جدا وهو الطوفان الذي قدمت سابقا ادله تفصيليه علي حدوثه *
*وارتفاع  المياه وصل الي اعلي من اي جبل علي سطح الارض ونتخيل الضغط الناتج من  ارتفاع مثل هذا علي السنتي المربع يكون عالي جدا جدا فينتج عنه معدل تحلل  العناصر المشعه اعلي مئات المرات وايضا بدل من وجود هذه الحفريات في مكان  جاف هي في الطوفان مغموره تحت المياه وهذا عامل ثاني *
*وايضا  بتغيير حرارة سطح الارض قبل الطوفان وبعده الشيئ الثابت عند علماء  الطقسوايضا باختفاء طبقة بخار الماء وهو الذي يسميه الكتاب المقدس الجلد  وهو الذي كان يمنع الاشعه الكونيه فكان نسبة ايضا الكربون المشع اقل بكثير  مما نحن عليه الان فبالطبع لو اي عينه قبل الطوفان رغم ان عمرها خمسة الاف  سنه سيثبت تحليلها انه خمسين الف سنه *

*كل هذا ويستخدم مقياس الكربون المشع بنفس المعدل فكيف *
*ولتوضيح ما قلته مره اخري *
*جمجمة  انسان او قرد او غيره من خمسة الاف سنه تعرضة لكربون مشع اقل بكثير مما  تتعرض له جمجمة انسان حاليا ثم ياخذ مقياس الحالي ويقارن نسبة الكربون فيها  فيكون**1 **الي **16 **من قيمته الحاليه فيقال انه نصف ربع ثمن الي **1 **الي **16 **اي اربع انصاف عمر *
*5730 **سنه *** 4 = 23000 **سنه تقريبا *
*ولكن الحقيقه الجمجمه الحاليه تعرضت لثلاث اضعاف مقدرا الاشعاعات ما تعرضت له الجمجمه القديمه فيكون العمر الاصلي لها هو **5000 **سنه فقط وليس **23000 **سنه *
*ثانيا هذه الجمجمه تعرضة لضغط مياه الطوفان والرطوبه وتغير الحراره *
*فلو وجد ان الكربون المشع او غيره من العناصر المشعه قد تحلل الي **1 **الي **128 **فيقول ان عمرها يتعدي **45000 **سنه ولكن تناسي الطوفان *
*فتكون النتيجه الحقيقيه غير معروفه ولكن نجد بعضهم يستغلها ويصر ان عمر هذه الجمجمه **23000 **سنه  او **45000 **سنه  ويستشهد بناء عليه بان الكتاب المقدس خطا *

*فهل تحديد عمر الجماجم والهياكل العظميه يمكن ان نعتمد عليه لنؤمن بنظرية التطور ونترك حقيقة الخلق ؟ *

*اكتفي بهذا القدر في هذه النقطه وابدا في نقطه اخري *

*حفرية الكائن الحي الذي قدر عمره **47 **مليون سنه*
 *وقيل انه هو المرحله الوسيطه بين الانسان والقرد *









*ورغم  ان حجم الجمجمه اصغر بكثير من الانسان ومن القرد ايضا وايضا هذا الذيل  الطويل القوي الذي يختلف عن ذيل القرد المرن وايضا اختلاف العمود الفقري  تماما عن الانسان والقرد ايضا ورغم وجود اختلافات اخري تشريحيه كثيره جدا*
*قيل انه مرحله وسيطه لان به صباع الابهام وقيل ان له اظافر بدل من مخالب *
*والحقيقه  قبل الخوض في تفاصيل هذا الامر لو افترض انه مرحله وسيطه لشيئ فهو من  الوهله الاولي مرحله وسيطه من زاحف الي اشباه قرده وليس من قرده الي انسان *
*وتشبث بها الكثير من مؤيدي نظرية التطور مثل جون هوريم ووجد في داخلها اثار اخر وجبه اكلت قبل ان تحفظ في الطبقه الرسوبيه *
*ولكن من تحليل منطقة الاسنان والراس *




.










*وبمقارنته بحفرية كائن اخر من الزواحف تاكد انه اقرب للزواحف واكد العلماء مثل ايريك شيفريت الباحث في البلانتولوجي *
“Our  analysis and results have convinced us that Ida was not an ancestor of  monkeys, apes or humans, and if anything, has more relevance for our  understanding of lemur and loris origins,” Seiffert told The Guardian. Seiffert published his findings in the October issue of Nature. 

*وغيره مثل كريس كيرك *
Chris Kirk, associate professor of anthropology at the University of Texas at Austin and one of the new paper’s authors.
There’s no solid evidence to say that this is part of the evolutionary chain .
*اي **. **لايوجد اي دليل قوي يقول بان هذا جزء من سلسلة التطور *
*وقيل انه جد القرد الليمور اذا فهو قد يكون تطور الي قرد وليس من قرد الي انسان كما ادعي *
*هذا لو قبل انه تطور اصلا *

*ومقال جوزيف ويسلي*
*Even  they don’t believe this drivel. Just looking at the fossil it is  glaringly apparent we have a lizard or four legged mammal type creature  plain and simple. As for the age, 47 million years, they have absolutely  no idea of what the real age is, nor do I. *

*وايضا اتسائل كيف استخدم الكربون المشع في تحديد عمره رغم ان الكربون المشع لايصلح لما هو اقدم من **60000 **سنه ؟؟؟؟ *
*ثانيا رغم عدم وجود اي دليل علي انه تطور للانسان كيف يريدون ان يقنعونا بان نتخلي عن قاعدة الخلق ونؤمن بنظرية التطور ؟؟؟؟؟*
*ثالثا هذا يهدم ان الانسان اصله قرد فهل سيبدؤن في محاولة اقناعنا بان الانسان اصله سحليه كبيره ؟؟؟؟؟*


*وفي النهاية ايضا اتسائل ما الذي يجعل مؤيدي نظرية التطور يصروا علي ان الانسان اصله قرد هل فقط لاثبات عدم وجود قوه خالق ؟ *
*وحتي لو اثبتوا ان هذه مرحله من مراحل تطور القرد *
*هل مثل هذا ينفي بطريقه قاطعه مع وجود هذه الكائنات وحفرياتها ان الرب خلق انسان عاقل متفرد وهو ادم ؟ *
*ما  الذي يمنع ان كان هناك قرود متطوره وغيرها من الحيوانات التي اندثرت قبل  الانسان او بعده حتي الطوفان غير عاقله ولكن الرب خلق كائن حي عاقل هو ادم ؟*
*اعتقد لن يستطيع احد ان يؤكد لي العكس *
*اذا  لن اخاطر بابديتي وارفض قاعدة الخلق ولن اؤمن بنظرية التطور الشموليه  حتي  يثبت العلم بطريقه واضحه غير قابله للشك ان الله لم يخلق ادم ولكن قرد  حدثت له طفره اعجازيه و تطور واصبح فجاه عاقل قادر من اصدار نغمات الي ان  يتكلم لغه مفهومه بشكل اعجازي وهو الانسان الاول *
*وايضا  بشكل اعجازي اخر تطور معه انثي من قرده غير عاقله غير متكلمه الي انسانه  عاقله متكلمه وهي حواء لتتزاوج مع ادم ويبدا الجنس البشري *
*واضيف شيئ اخير حتي لو كان حدث تلك المعجزه التي حولت قرد غير عاقل غير ناطق الي انسان عاقل ناطق ويجب ان تحدث هذه المعجزه مرتين*
 *ايضا  مثل هذه المعجزه تستلزم قوه عاقله لصنع هذه المعجزه وهو الرب الخالق  بالطبع وبتاكدنا بوجود الرب الخالق يكون ما ذكره في كتابه صحيح وهو المؤكد *

*والمجد لله دائما*

*References*
Burenhult G. (1993): The first humans: human origins and history to 10,000 BC. New York: HarperCollins. 
Hrdlicka A. (1939): Normal micro- and macrocephaly in America. American Journal of Physical Anthropology, 25:1-91.
Lubenow M.L. (1992): Bones of contention: a creationist assessment of human fossils. Grand Rapids,MI: Baker Books.
McHenry H.M. (1994): Tempo and mode in human evolution. Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences, USA, 91:6780-6. 
Tobias P.V. (1970): Brain size, grey matter and race - fact or fiction? American Journal of Physical Anthropology, 32:3-31. 
Tobias P.V. (1987): The brain of _Homo habilis_: a new level of organization in cerebral evolution. Journal of Human Evolution, 16:741-61. 
Walker A.C. and Leakey R.E. (1993): The Nariokotome _Homo erectus_ skeleton. Cambridge,MA: Harvard University Press.
Arthur, Kay (1999), “The Overlapping of the Patriarchs’ Lives,” _Genesis: Becoming the Friend of a Faithful God_ (Chattanooga, TN: Precept Ministries). 
Clayton, John N. (no date-a), “Biblical Misconceptions and the Theory of Evolution,” _Does God Exist? Correspondence Course_, Lesson 4. 
Clayton, John N. (no date-b), “The History of Man on Planet Earth,” _Does God Exist? Correspondence Course_, Lesson 8. 
Clayton, John N. (no date-c), _Evolution’s Proof of God_ (taped lecture). 
Clayton, John N. (1976a), _The Source_ (South Bend, IN: privately published by author). 
Clayton, John N. (1976b), “ ‘Flat Earth’ Bible Study Techniques,” _Does God Exist?_, 3[10]:2-7, October. 
Clayton, John N. (1979), “The Necessity of Creation—Biblically and Scientifically,” _Does God Exist?_, 6[5]:2-5, May. 
Clayton, John N. (1980a), “Is the Age of the Earth Related to a ‘Literal Interpretation’ of Genesis?,” _Does God Exist?_, 7[1]:3-8, January. 
Clayton, John N. (1980b), “A Response to _Evolutionary Creationism_” (taped lecture). 
Clayton, John N. (1982), “Where Are the Dinosaurs?,” _Does God Exist?_, 9[10]:2-6, October. 
Clayton, John N. (1990a), “One Week Creation—of Man or of God?,” _Does God Exist?_, 17[4]:5-12, July/August. 
Clayton, John N. (1990b), _The Source_ (South Bend, IN: privately published by author). 
Clayton, John N. (1990c), “The History of the Earth,” _Does God Exist? Correspondence Course_, Lesson 9. 
Clayton, John N. (1990d), “How Did God Create Man?,” _Does God Exist? Correspondence Course_, Lesson 7. 
Clayton, John N. (1991), “Creation Versus Making—A Key to Genesis 1,” _Does God Exist?_, 18[1]:6-10, January/February. 
Custance, Arthur (1967), _The Genealogies of the Bible_, Doorway Paper #24 (Ottawa, Canada: Doorway Papers). 
England, Donald (1983), _A Scientist Examines Faith and Evidence_ (Delight, AR: Gospel Light). 
Francella, Kevin (1981), “Former Atheist Says Bible and Evolutionism Are Compatible,” _The Sunday Press_, Binghamton, New York, May 17. 
Green, William H. (1890), “Primeval Chronology,” _Bibliotheca Sacra_, 47:294-295, April. 
Jackson, Wayne (1978), “The Antiquity of Human History,” _Words of Truth_, 14[18]:1, April 14. 
Jackson, Wayne and Bert Thompson (1992), _In the Shadow of Darwin: A Review of the Teachings of John N. Clayton_ (Montgomery, AL: Apologetics Press). 
Jordan, James (1979), “The Biblical Chronology Question—[Part I]” _Creation Social Sciences and Humanities Quarterly_, 2[2]:9-15, Winter. 
Jordan, James (1980), “The Biblical Chronology Question—[Part II]” _Creation Social Sciences and Humanities Quarterly_, 2[3]:17-26, Spring. 
Keil, C.F. and F. Delitzsch (1971 reprint), _Commentary on the Old Testament_ (Grand Rapids, MI: Eerdmans). 
Kitchen, Kenneth A. and J.D. Douglas, eds. (1982), _The New Bible Dictionary_ (Wheaton, IL: Tyndale), second edition. 
McIver, Tom (1988), “Formless and Void: Gap Theory Creationism,” _Creation/Evolution_, 8[3]:1-24, Fall. 
Morris, Henry M. (1966), _Studies in the Bible and Science_ (Grand Rapids, MI: Baker). 
Thompson, Bert (1977), _Theistic Evolution_ (Shreveport, LA: Lambert). 
Thompson, Bert (1995), _Creation Compromises_ (Montgomery, AL: Apologetics Press).


----------



## جلفاوي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك رد مفحم فعلا ارجوا ان ترسل نسخة منه للعلماء و الباحثين الذين صنفتهم انت في الفريق الاول او الثاني وانا متاكد كل التاكيد انهم سيتخلون عن فكرتهم وسيعودون الى حضن المسيح وحضن الكتاب المقدس  فربما لم ينتبهوا للفكرة التي انت طرحتها باسلوبك العلمي المفحم فانا اعتقد انهم غفلوا عن الاستنتاجات العلمية التي ذكرتها !
 وربنا يباركك فهذا الاكتشاف  العظيم الذي غاب عن كل هؤلاء العلماء و الباحثين اكيد واكيد سيعيد كل عالم وباحث الى طريق الحق طريق الرب المسيح


----------

